# ICC Certification Survey



## Uncle Bob (Mar 1, 2013)

I just completed the ICC Certification Survey.  I think I passed.  When do I get my Survey Certifcation; how much does it cost, and do I have to take CEU classes anally to keep the cert up?


----------



## fatboy (Mar 1, 2013)

And where did you find this survey UB?


----------



## cda (Mar 1, 2013)

I got one!!!!    You have to be in the click!!!

Not sure if this will work:::

Survey


----------



## ICE (Mar 1, 2013)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> do I have to take CEU classes anally to keep the cert up?


Gosh Bob, I hope not.  OUCH


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 1, 2013)

Fatboy,

Got it in my e-mail.

Ice, Icc always finds a way to stick it to you


----------



## jpranch (Mar 2, 2013)

The survey stopped short of getting to some core issues. Such as: Plans (they call them exhibits) that you cannot read and are as old as the hills, head game questions with intentional misdirection, Questions that specifically directly you to the crapy plans that have nothing to do with the plans, The appeal process needs to be completely overhauled, Questions that are not vetted and the answers are not in the exam code (I love the one from the IRC that asks about Thatched Roofs) , Answers to questions that can only be found in a referenced standard, questions that drill down into the absolute nano details of the code to the e nth degree when the supposed intent is to have the exam reflect what we deal with on a daily basis. A vender that delivers the exams that thinks they are guarding Fort Knox and puts TSA to shame. Soon we will all have to take exams naked but only after a full body scan and cavity search. Just my 2 cents plus


----------



## fatboy (Mar 2, 2013)

I am never in the fun stuff....... :devil


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 2, 2013)

JP,

I agree, the exams are antiquated.  They should be on the "basics".  For example; Inspector's exams should cover the basics of inspection; for example, Residential plumbing should exam should cover things like plumbing underground inspections, with questions like continuous slope, earth compaction, sleeves through and under footings and walls, and protecting plastic pipe through concrete floors; cleanout requirements, water service shutoff requirements, etc..  That way you would at least have a basic understanding of the inspector's duties.  Instead they go to pipe sizing charts and dfu tables; which is forgotten as soon as they leave the room.  We need inspectors who know the basics and they will remember them in the field if thier heads are not filled with calculating tables (which no one does when inspecting).  Well, I do, but I'm code nut.

There, I feel better   

Uncle Bob


----------



## Keystone (Mar 2, 2013)

Here I thought I was the only one ICC emailed the survey too. Survey questions much like the ICC test questions - 50 questions, questions refomatted throughout making them redundant.


----------



## north star (Mar 2, 2013)

*^ ^ ^ ^*

I too received the survey, but did not fill it out/complete it.



As I understand it, ...the exams are created by commitees of various

code officials around the country.......The format & content problems of

the various tests may be "us"  [ D`OH  !         ]

*^ ^ ^ ^*


----------



## cda (Mar 2, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> *^ ^ ^ ^*I too received the survey, but did not fill it out/complete it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they are all certified!!!!

See the same thing on our state tests.  Code officials make up the questions


----------



## jpranch (Mar 3, 2013)

Our code exam development committees are all qualified from the trades / disciplines and work very hard. My previous post was surly not a shot at them. I may be wrong but I do believe the problems are beyond the committees good work.


----------



## ICE (Mar 3, 2013)

jpranch said:
			
		

> My previous post was surly


That it was.


----------



## kilitact (Mar 3, 2013)

jpranch said:
			
		

> The survey stopped short of getting to some core issues. Such as: Plans (they call them exhibits) that you cannot read and are as old as the hills, head game questions with intentional misdirection, Questions that specifically directly you to the crapy plans that have nothing to do with the plans, The appeal process needs to be completely overhauled, Questions that are not vetted and the answers are not in the exam code (I love the one from the IRC that asks about Thatched Roofs) , Answers to questions that can only be found in a referenced standard, questions that drill down into the absolute nano details of the code to the e nth degree when the supposed intent is to have the exam reflect what we deal with on a daily basis. A vender that delivers the exams that thinks they are guarding Fort Knox and puts TSA to shame. Soon we will all have to take exams naked but only after a full body scan and cavity search. Just my 2 cents plus


At the end of this survey they provide a box for your opinions/concerns. Hopefully you were one of the people that actually stepped up and listed these concerns posted above?


----------



## Daddy-0- (Mar 3, 2013)

I was concerned about the Residential Plan Review exam. There were a number of random electric, plumbing and gas questions. Why would it be necessary for a plan reviewer to know the min required air gap for a gooseneck faucet at a kitchen sink? If they need filler material it should at least be relevant.


----------



## jpranch (Mar 3, 2013)

ICE,didn't mean it that way. One of the dangers of posting when perhaps I should just lurk. I do have some issues with our current exams and would love to discuss them with you. (307) 686-5260.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 4, 2013)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> JP,I agree, the exams are antiquated.  They should be on the "basics".  For example; Inspector's exams should cover the basics of inspection; for example, Residential plumbing should exam should cover things like plumbing underground inspections, with questions like continuous slope, earth compaction, sleeves through and under footings and walls, and protecting plastic pipe through concrete floors; cleanout requirements, water service shutoff requirements, etc..  That way you would at least have a basic understanding of the inspector's duties.  Instead they go to pipe sizing charts and dfu tables; which is forgotten as soon as they leave the room.  We need inspectors who know the basics and they will remember them in the field if thier heads are not filled with calculating tables (which no one does when inspecting).  Well, I do, but I'm code nut.
> 
> There, I feel better
> 
> Uncle Bob


Yes, yes, yes and yes


----------



## Alias (Mar 4, 2013)

cda -

Thanks for posting the link.  I took the survey.

I will probably not be getting any more certifications due to budgetary constraints (read- I have no budget) in the next few years.

And as  to the testing company, I am definitely not pleased with them.  I have to agree with jpranch's rant on that subject.  C'mon, I can't take a tissue in the room to blow my nose?

Sue  :cowboy


----------



## ewenme (Mar 5, 2013)

I filled out part of the survey, and left some things blank. My results did not post, and I got an ERROR message: "You did not reply to all of the required fields. Sorry." Is this indicative of a biased survey? Or am I just being obtuse?

Carol:beatdhrs


----------



## cda (Mar 5, 2013)

ewenme said:
			
		

> I filled out part of the survey, and left some things blank. My results did not post, and I got an ERROR message: "You did not reply to all of the required fields. Sorry." Is this indicative of a biased survey? Or am I just being obtuse?Carol:beatdhrs


Would say obtuse exceeding 90 but less then 180


----------

